# Are you a coffee obsessive, or a coffee avoider?



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 22, 2010)

*Are you a coffee obsessive, or a coffee avoider?*
_All In The Mind Blog_ 
November 22, 2010

Do we live in a caffeinated culture?

Could the world function without it? Could you? Would you even want to?

Are you a coffee connoisseur? ...to the point of knowing one bean from another? What rituals do you have around your daily coffee?

How do you like to have your coffee?

Do you need it to get through your day, shiftwork, the morning, the next hour?

How does coffee make you feel on the inside...? Mmmm...or...blurghhh.

How about the smell of coffee brewing? What does it evoke for you?

Any coffee memories? In favourite places?

Do you have a special connection to particular baristas who brew your coffee? Particular brews?

Do you remember your first cup...your coffee induction?

Are there cities, countries, towns where they get coffee so right, or so VERY wrong?

When you go without it what happens?

Have you ever tried to quit? Why? What was quitting like, physically, emotionally?

Are you emphatically NOT a coffee drinker? Maybe tea's your thing?


----------



## Meg (Nov 23, 2010)

Do we live in a caffeinated culture? Well, I definitely live in a caffeinated household, work in a caffeinated workplace, and never seem to catch up with a friend without there being caffeine involved.

Could the world function without it? Could you? Would you even want to?  Could it?  Yes.  Could I?  If I had to.  Do I want to?  Um, no.

Are you a coffee connoisseur? ...to the point of knowing one bean from another? What rituals do you have around your daily coffee? I'm a connoisseur to the point that I don't really drink instant, but that's about it.

How do you like to have your coffee? White, no sugar.

Do you need it to get through your day, shiftwork, the morning, the next hour? Depends what workplace I'm at.  If it's a school, as often as possible!!

How does coffee make you feel on the inside...? Mmmm...or...blurghhh. Depends how much I've previously ingested.

How about the smell of coffee brewing? What does it evoke for you? Honestly?  Stress.  I associate coffee with stress.

Any coffee memories? In favourite places? My first coffee at villino.  That was gooood.

Do you have a special connection to particular baristas who brew your coffee? Particular brews? There is one guy in particular at villino who does an especially good crema.  Just a latte, thanks.

Do you remember your first cup...your coffee induction? Yes.  I was about 14 and thought I was being really naughty drinking my dad's instant coffee.  I actually spilled most of it in the end!

Are there cities, countries, towns where they get coffee so right, or so VERY wrong? Unfortunately I am not well travelled.  Australia is kind of far away from everywhere.

When you go without it what happens? Headache Hell.

Have you ever tried to quit? Why? What was quitting like, physically, emotionally?  I tried to quit when my doctor suggested it because I had a really fast heart rate,  but I was ultimately unsuccessful.

Are you emphatically NOT a coffee drinker? Maybe tea's your thing?  I like tea, but I looove coffee.


----------

